# Albino Litoria moorei



## SnakeRanch (Nov 7, 2013)

We were lucky enough to recently receive a large breeding group of these stunning Albino Motorbike frogs from Western Australia. We are hoping to breed them this coming season and cannot wait to see some more little white tadpole swimming around!

Enjoy


----------



## Barrett (Nov 7, 2013)

Wow! They are rather interesting looking little guys.


----------



## NickGeee (Nov 7, 2013)

ah snakeranch, you never stop amazing me


----------



## Shotta (Nov 7, 2013)

nice,also curious to know do the tadpoles come out pink?


----------



## PythonLegs (Nov 7, 2013)

I have too many infractions...must...not...joke..about...little...white...tadpoles...


----------



## smithson (Nov 7, 2013)

PythonLegs said:


> I have too many infractions...must...not...joke..about...little...white...tadpoles...



I know how ya feel lol


----------



## Umbral (Nov 7, 2013)

Every tadpole is sacred, every tadpole is good, if a tadpole gets waaaasted snaker ranch gets quite irate?


----------



## Niall (Nov 7, 2013)

The tadpoles came out yellow.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Nov 7, 2013)

Niall said:


> The tadpoles came out yellow.



You should probably get that checked out.


----------



## Burnerism (Nov 7, 2013)

Cool looking little guys. But certainly abit on the creepy side lol


----------



## Niall (Nov 7, 2013)

Haha funny one.
In all seriousness, the tadpoles from the albino moorei do hatch out a pile yellow colour. I was lucky enough to see them first hand.


----------



## steampunk (Nov 8, 2013)

When are you breeding yours Niall?

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## JackTheHerper (Nov 8, 2013)

Instead of croaking do they make a Vroooooooooom sound?


----------



## Umbral (Nov 8, 2013)

Need to mount handle bars on them and mount a Lego man on before they make that noise though.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 8, 2013)

steampunk said:


> When are you breeding yours Niall?
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


Snake ranch have Niall's now. But I think Niall's friend still breeds them.

- - - Updated - - -

Motor bike frogs (non albino)


----------



## Junglejags (Nov 8, 2013)

The albinos look cool but I'd prefer a solid green motor bike frog. Is there any plans to cross these to high greens to produce a more yellow albino rather then the whitish colouration


----------



## NickGeee (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Snowman (Nov 8, 2013)

JackTheHerper said:


> Instead of croaking do they make a Vroooooooooom sound?


Actually you are close, the motorbike name comes from their call that sounds like a bike changing gears.


----------



## Thyla (Nov 8, 2013)

Those red eyes are insane!


----------

